# All Maryland Reptile Show 09FEB19



## dartsami (Oct 30, 2006)

Looking forward to another show in Havarde Grace MD 12 Feb 19
All Maryland Reptile Show


I will have lots of frogs, insects, tropical plants and bromeliads available. 
Frogs include:
tinctorius – Koetari, Azureus, Black Saul Yellowback, Monts Attachi, Yellowback, Oyapok, Kaw Mountain, Robertus
aurautus- Bronze and Green, Costa Rican, Reticulated, Golden, Columbian, Pena Blanca
luecamelas- standard, blue footed
bicolor- Green Legged 
imitator- Varadero
trivittatus - F1 Red 
galactonotus – Red, Yellow
Mantella aurantiaca – Captive bred F1 sub adult to adult
teribillis – Orange, Yellow
anthonyii- Zarayunga
Heterixalus madagascariensis - captive bred Blue Back Reed Frog
I will also have captive bred Lygodactylus conrauii 

Wanted: Male Matecho, Male Lawa
Hope to see you there.
Thanks,
Randy


----------



## dartsami (Oct 30, 2006)

To clarify the show is on 09Feb19.


----------

